# Paddle Ecuador with Team Tarkio and Small World Adventures this November/December!



## Small World Adventures (Apr 13, 2013)

*COME PADDLING with us November/early December in ECUADOR!*










Ecuador paddling season is upon us and Tarkio Kayak Adventures is partnering up with with Small World Adventures--kayaking Ecuador. Land Heflin will be guest guiding and on hand for your river enjoyment and post-river entertainment. Three different programs will be offered to jive with various comfort levels. Programs will be in progression from least to most difficult. Choose the week that suits you or come down for multiple weeks and gradually step it up. Groups will be staying at SWA's lodge, Cabanas Tres Rios. and will be following Small World Adventures' descriptions/itineraries. For trip details, registration and sign-up information contact Small World Adventures and let them know know you would like to join us down south or simply sign up here. Below is our schedule. Hope you can join us!

November 16th-22nd, 2014: Tropical Tune Up Class II+/III
November 23rd-29th, 2014: Winter Whitewater Class III/IV
November 30th-December 6th, 2014: Torrents Class IV


----------

